# Taille réelle du DD 30 Go ibook?



## loranbilly (5 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour!
Je vais acheter un ibook 12" mais je veux savoir quelle est la taille réelle disponible sur le disque de 30Go avec OsX ?
Même si la qualité de l'écran ne me parait pas super top je trouve le rapport qualité/prix réellement interessant pour ce type de produit ...surtout qd je le compare aux 3000 euros d'un Ultra portable PC


----------



## vincmyl (5 Décembre 2004)

27 GO non?


----------



## minime (5 Décembre 2004)

En tenant compte de la correspondance  Go décimaux / Go Binaires il devrait faire 27,94 Go. Il ne faut pas hésiter à faire de la place en virant tous les trucs inutiles (polices asiatiques, drivers d'imprimantes, etc.) lors de l'installation.


----------



## loranbilly (5 Décembre 2004)

J'ai l'impression que OsX prend bp de place sur le disque?!?
Sur l'iMac G5 au premier démarrage il y a 149 Go dispo (sur 160 Go)!
11 Go d'écart ça fait peu sur 160 Go mais sur un disque de 30 Go c'est énorme ! non?


----------



## minime (5 Décembre 2004)

Un disque vendu par Maxtor, Hitachi ou autre comme étant un 160 Go fait en fait 149 Go (soit environ 160 000 000 000 octets), comme expliqué dans la page mise en lien.

Comme les disques ne font pas vraiment la taille revendiquée par le fabricant on prend l'habitude de virer les trucs inutiles lors de l'installation d'un OS pour ne pas perdre de place supplémentaire.


----------



## loranbilly (5 Décembre 2004)

ok merci !


----------



## benao (5 Décembre 2004)

pour mon ibook, reformate il y a peu et avec OS 10.3.6, il restait 21,..Go sur le disque dur qui effectivement fait 27,94. apres tu peux virer pas mal de trucs,dont les polices.


----------



## loranbilly (5 Décembre 2004)

Donc mieux vaut prévoir l'option 60 Go pour avoir un peu de place!
Sachant que la FNAC offre 6% avec la carte adhérent quel est l'intérêt d'acheter en direct sur l'Apple Store si on n'est pas étudiant?


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2004)

Panther light (sans driver et sans multilangues) fait à peu près 3 go sans Garage band. 
Pour virer les langues : Delocalizer


----------



## efachde (5 Décembre 2004)

loranbilly a dit:
			
		

> Donc mieux vaut prévoir l'option 60 Go pour avoir un peu de place!
> Sachant que la FNAC offre 6% avec la carte adhérent quel est l'intérêt d'acheter en direct sur l'Apple Store si on n'est pas étudiant?


 La fnac ne te permet pas de prendre un 60 go, elle ne vent que les configs de base, donc obligé de passer par applestore!
Désolée.


----------



## Chococed (5 Décembre 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> pour mon ibook, reformate il y a peu et avec OS 10.3.6, il restait 21,..Go sur le disque dur qui effectivement fait 27,94. apres tu peux virer pas mal de trucs,dont les polices.


Effectivement je confirme

Ayant reçu mon iBook il y a 2 jours, le DD de 30 Go fait en fait 27 Go ( et des poussiéres...) et aprés avoir installé l'OS il reste 21 Go


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2004)

Effectivement, lorsque l'on achete un DD, il faut enlever un certain pourcentage pour avoir la taille réelle.
 J'ai un 200Go en externe, et il fait réellement 189Go.
 J'ai l'impression que plus le disque est grand, plus la perte est grande.

 Mais bon, a moinns d'avoir une carte mère raid pour assembler plusieurs disques, il vaut mieux avoir au moinns un bon disque sur sa machine, car c'est toujours pénible de chercher de l'espace.

 En tout cas, pour les 30 Go qui sont sur les iBook, ils font généralement 27,xx Go


----------



## minime (5 Décembre 2004)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression que plus le disque est grand, plus la perte est grande.



La perte est plus impressionnante sur un gros disque, mais elle est constante en pourcentage. Les disques font à peu près 93% de la capacité revendiquée par le fabricant.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

Effectivement, c'est le même pourcentage pour tous les DD.
 Mais c'est vrai que sur un gros disque, ca fait plus vertigineux ..... lol
 Et je dois dire que quand tu achetes un 200Go et que tu vois 189Go, ca fout un peu les boules, car 11Go ce n'est pas rien quand meme.


----------



## r e m y (6 Décembre 2004)

efachde a dit:
			
		

> La fnac ne te permet pas de prendre un 60 go, elle ne vent que les configs de base, donc obligé de passer par applestore!
> Désolée.


Même chose pour les autres options (bluetooth intégré par exemple)... seul l'AppleStore le permet. 

Par contre en cas de pixel mort à la réception, seule la FNAC accepte l'échange pour un seul pixel défaillant


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Même chose pour les autres options (bluetooth intégré par exemple)... seul l'AppleStore le permet.
> 
> Par contre en cas de pixel mort à la réception, seule la FNAC accepte l'échange pour un seul pixel défaillant


 Des pour et des contres .... mais il est vrai que si l'on veut la moindre option sur une machine apple, alors il faut aller direct sur Apple Store.
 Je n'ai vu qu'un seul magazin qui acceptait dans le cas d'une grosse commande, de faire des portables sur mesure. Mais si l'on commande au moins 10 machines, voir 5 pour quelqu'un qui commande bcp chez eux.
 Mais ca faut encore pouvoir le faire.


----------



## woulf (6 Décembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Même chose pour les autres options (bluetooth intégré par exemple)... seul l'AppleStore le permet.
> 
> Par contre en cas de pixel mort à la réception, seule la FNAC accepte l'échange pour un seul pixel défaillant



Oui, en cas d'achat sur l'applestore, tu bénéficies néanmoins toujours du délai de rétractation des ventes à distance (7, 10 ou 14j je ne me souviens plus désolé j'ai un trou), du code de la consommation; ce qui permet de retourner et de te faire rembourser une machine qui ne te convient pas, sans explications


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Oui, en cas d'achat sur l'applestore, tu bénéficies néanmoins toujours du délai de rétractation des ventes à distance (7, 10 ou 14j je ne me souviens plus désolé j'ai un trou), du code de la consommation; ce qui permet de retourner et de te faire rembourser une machine qui ne te convient pas, sans explications


 Mais je me demande bien a qui un mac ne conviendrai pas ???? lol


----------



## woulf (6 Décembre 2004)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Mais je me demande bien a qui un mac ne conviendrai pas ???? lol



Bin par exemple à celui qui vient de raquer 3000 euros pour un splendide PB 15 full option ou 17 et qui se retrouve avec un ou deux, ou trois horribles pixels morts sur sa superbe dalle, pile sous son nez


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Bin par exemple à celui qui vient de raquer 3000 euros pour un splendide PB 15 full option ou 17 et qui se retrouve avec un ou deux, ou trois horribles pixels morts sur sa superbe dalle, pile sous son nez


 Ben dans ce cas la, on demande un remplacement, pas un remboursement .... lol
 Désolé, mais j'ai switcher cet été, et je suis tellement satisfait de mon PB, que je n'imagine pas qu'un mac ne puisse pas satisfaire son utilisateur 

 maintenant je ne me sers de mon PC que pour faire du Visual Studio.net, car la plateforme n'a pas encore été portée sous OSX


----------



## woulf (6 Décembre 2004)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Ben dans ce cas la, on demande un remplacement, pas un remboursement .... lol



Justement... Essaie un peu d'obtenir un remboursement chez apple pour un ou deux pixels morts, et tu m'en reparleras...

Ce que je voulais simplement dire en rebondissant sur ce que disait Remy, c'est que l'utilisation du code de la consommation permettait de pallier à la politique pyscho rigide d'apple - et de pas mal d'autres fabricants - sur les pixels morts (voir les multiples posts à ce sujet dans la rubrique portable).

Maintenant, essaie d'imaginer une seule seconde ta tête si au déballage tu avais eu un pixel mort en plein centre de l'écran ?? Et avec un tout petit effort supplémentaire, celle que tu aurais eue si tu avais appelé apple en demandant le remboursement et qu'on t'explique que non, un pixel mort ça suffit pas...
c'est tout de suite moins lolesque, hein


----------



## laurange (6 Décembre 2004)

En dehors de l'approximation des constructeurs pour qui  1000 octets = 1ko 
le système de fichier est important.
La granularité des informations dépend de la taille minimale des secteurs définis dans le FS (FileSystem), ici HFS+ qui découpe en morceaux de 4ko (4096 octets).
Tout fichier occupe au minimum 4 ko, même si il ne fait que 50 octets.
Pour diminuer cette valeur il faut changer de FS, UFS compatible à peu près avec les applis descend la taille des secteurs à 512 octets. Ce n'est pas avantageux pour des gros fichiers de plusieurs mégas mais pour les tous petits le gain est appréciable.


----------

